# what to do with beech?



## Conor D (Dec 27, 2010)

hey guys, ive got two planks of beech in raw form which will probaly finish up at around 6x3/4inch and 9x3/4 inch and both being 6feet long. any ideas on a nice project to make with them? i also have a sheet of 8x4x3/4 pine faced mdf that can be used with the beech or any ideas on something to make with the mdf on its on? thanks for your help!


----------



## mveach (Jul 3, 2010)

about all I've seen beech used for is carving and moddeling


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

whatever you do with it, use a respirator. the dust is toxic.


----------



## Conor D (Dec 27, 2010)

TimPa said:


> whatever you do with it, use a respirator. the dust is toxic.


Thanks for the advice Tim, I never would have guessed. So far I have 2 boards tried up with a handplane but still none the wiser as to what to do with em just yet so I think I'll let them sit on the rack a little while longer until I get some more ideas. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Alabama Jim (Jan 10, 2011)

Use the beech to make a small step stool for the wife and kiddies


----------



## Fishbucket (Aug 18, 2010)

I stole this off the web..











You must have a plant around there somewhere... if not, Then you're going to need one when you finish this. :laughing:


----------



## Longknife (Oct 25, 2010)

Beech is excellent for making toys. It is tasteless and don't give any splinters when the toddlers chew on them. You can also turn rolling-pins and and pepper mills.


----------



## TGRANT (Jan 25, 2011)

Beech can be used to make homemade planes


----------

